# Langar And Its Place In Today's Gurdwara



## Hardkaur (Jan 31, 2006)

Being born and raised in Canada and having gone practically one gurdwara regularly in my life I was surprised to find the huge difference in the Langars served at the local gurdwara and the gurdwaras in India. This topic has currently been the topic of a heated discussion at my local gurdwara. 

I don't know how Langar is prepared at your gurdwara, but at mines Guru da langar which was designed by guruji as a humble helathy meal to be enjoyed by all, has turned into a feast. In India and in respectfull Gurdwaras around the world all thats made in Langar is a very thin watery dal, and perhaps one subzhi and very thin plain rotian with a dessrt usually keer,and thats how i believe it should be, and was ment to be by the guru. But at my local Gurdwara there are 2 thick spicy dals, and 1 or 2 spicy subhzian, with all kinds of desserts, and thick oily rotian, and pakora are made almost daily and theres so many mitiyan and sweets to chose from. 

And when people try to oppose to all this the sangat argues that the "ragis get bored and tired of eating the same bland food" however as far as I can say the ragis chose there profession and this is the kind of food that comes with that profession, and the ragis should be more concerned with serving the guru than whats there to eat at the gurdwara. All I can say is that Guru ji ka Langar was meant to be a simple and humble meal, but is being used today in most gurdwaras as a feast, and its really sad because going to the gurdwara regulary is good for you, but the four jugs of butter thats added to the dals is not. And then the sangat asks "why are there so many heart problems in our comunity":}--}: :down:


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jan 31, 2006)

HardKaur ji, it is the same situation of langar at our gurdwara where over 1000 people attend the sunday diwaan. The suggestions made are not opposed but they are not enforced & hence people forget - not to use butter but olive oil, use fresh fruit instead of pakorey for snack, just one daal and one sabji is enough etc. etc. It is for the reason as people take 'langar sewa' usually to celebrate something that they do not throw party for, so they want to include all kind of 'foods' to make it festive occasion for the sangat and their guests..NO, it is not for our raagies, they take extra walks to take off the weight that they can't avoid putting on while eating langar on daily basis. They have even started to throw away the left over food so that they can fix simple daal for themselves.

After we lost one of our beloved friends to stroke last year, lots of women have just stopped eating the served pakoras and feeding our children healthy food before coming to Gurdwara so that none of us is tempted for the snacks. Some people watch it and now serve 'fruit' etc. so sangat actually eats. Nobody wants the prepared langar to be wasted or they have to pack it and take back home. so it works if enough people understand the health issue and excercise control.

Another thing that you might want to do, is to talk to the laangri. Fro example, he can ensure that 'tarke' are made with healthy oils and excessive butter is not used. You & some other friends might want to start bringing those healthy foods for storage, so that the family who has taken langar sewa, can be asked to just not bring butter in the raashan.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 31, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

On my maiden trip to Punjab...among the things i found utterly enjoyable was the SIMPLE GURU KA LANGGAR..after being forced to "feast" on Malaysian Gurdawra langgars...

All this "menu" driven Guru ke langgars are actually attempts by the rich..and not so rich to show off..their wealth...and the not so rich try to catch up or their langgar will be termed.."roti dall he see....phir rehen dio jaan nu ghareh he aram karde aen.." In some places people actually phone up and ask what the "menu" is so as to make a decision as to which gurdawra to go to..

Thirdly what is happening in MOST Malaysian Gurdawras..due to lack of SEWADAARS.... is "bought ready made...food from the Bazaar" is then served as langgar...Toseh and Roti Chanai from Hindu  Tamil Restaurants is served as Breakfast after asa dee waar....or puris etc are bought for lunch langgar..

We need to STOP and retrospect what direction we are going in... the trend should be towards SIMPLE daal Roti..cooked with healthy oils as Prabhjyot Kaur has stated. Kheer or fruits should be the one dessert.

Jarnail Singh gyani


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 1, 2006)

wjkk
wjkf

     i firmly beleive that langar should be simple.i grew up in a rich colony of delhi.what i watched their in langar was disgusting.every time their is langar in the gurudwara a bhai ji stands their at door so that poor people and children will not enter gurudwara.poor children just stand outside the gurudwara for their turn.bhai ji threatens them not to go inside.he told them langar will be given to them after some time.first rich sikhs and punjabi hindus enjoy their feast of langar and then only the leftover langar
was distribuited to them.so i am totaly against the making of langar a feast.langar should be simple and large in quantity so that it should be given to needy people


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 1, 2006)

kds1980 said:
			
		

> wjkk
> wjkf
> 
> i firmly beleive that langar should be simple.i grew up in a rich colony of delhi.what i watched their in langar was disgusting.every time their is langar in the gurudwara a bhai ji stands their at door so that poor people and children will not enter gurudwara.poor children just stand outside the gurudwara for their turn.bhai ji threatens them not to go inside.he told them langar will be given to them after some time.first rich sikhs and punjabi hindus enjoy their feast of langar and then only the leftover langar
> was distribuited to them.so i am totaly against the making of langar a feast.langar should be simple and large in quantity so that it should be given to needy people


 
that LOOKS LIKE Malik Bhago'S dwara..not THE DWARA of Bhai Lalo Ji that Guru nanak Ji went to...disgusting parody of the Guru ka Langgar of Guru Nanak Ji Sahib..
Shame on such Parbhandaks and Bhai jis ....

Jarnail Singh gyani


----------



## Hardkaur (Feb 1, 2006)

wow kds1980 ji I can't believe that people are so shamless as to actually stop poor people from entering the gurdwara and having langar!!!!:}--}:  Thats disgusting and against sikhism!!!! And what Gyani Jarnail Singh  ji says about people calling the gurdwara just find out whats for lungar wow I knew things were bad but I had no idea that they were this bad. 

  At my local gurdwara they're also having problems with people who come to the gurdwara to make food like pakora or saag for parties theye are throwing at home NOT RELIGOUS functions simply because making saag at home creates a spicy smell.


----------



## Amarpal (Feb 2, 2006)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

The intent of langer is (i) to break the caste system and (ii) to support those who have come from distance and do not have any of there own dwelling in the place they are.

Even Guru nanak Dev Ji serves the best of meals to those who came to gurdwara. Though, at his own family they ate meals of course grains.

I hold the opinion that in langer the iteams served should be such which the local Sikh society can afford from its own resources. Those who part-take langer should not discuss what was served.

The lungar, in my opinion, can be a Daal and Roti, or even a feast. The khalsa should take it what is sent by 'The Sat'. khalsa should not discuss the content of the lungar even in her or his own mind. Khalsa should not select the gurudwara based on what is serves in lunger there.

I have lived for nearly 34 years in south India and have attended many functions in which meals were served. Not even once I noticed any one discussing what was served. They just come participate in all the function, bless the family of the host, and go back to there places. This how we should part-take lungar.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you Amarpal Virji for, once agian, excellent response.


----------



## Amarpal (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you Prabjyot Kaur Ji.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## hardeep23 (Feb 5, 2006)

can we perform kirtan in community halls?. And can guru granth sahib be taken to community halls?. Till now i have not reached any conclusion. Please help.


----------



## hardeep23 (Feb 5, 2006)

Can we take GURU GRANTH SAHIB to community halls and perform kirtan in these community halls? There are many people who are opposed to this practice. Is it not better in the interst of sikh community that there should be a directive regarding this practice.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2006)

Hardeep jio,
Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

IF the place is clean and nice..why not ? in Malaysia for its Annual Mahan Kirtan Samagam the Sikh naujawan Sabha takes the Guru Granth Sahib jee to a YOUTH COMMUNITY HALL that is used for playing Badminton and other games by other races durign the rest of the year.  The Hall is cleaned, decorated and Guru Sahib is parakash for threee days..or more.

But care must be taken that no BEADBI occurs..example of  aalcohol bar just around the corner, or smoking going on nearby..or people walking about nangeh sir, wearing shoes etc etc... and KIRTAN should preferbaly be performed in hazooree of Guru Ji only.

Jarnail Singh Gyani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Feb 6, 2006)

gurfateh

Dear Sisiter,

Das will give you a Sakhi related to Fifth Guru perhaps that when his flow of fund was blocked by his rival he still went ahead with humlbe Lunger(Free Kitchen) of bread(Roti) and Lintils(Dal).

anyway when fund was restored it happened that Chana or Chhola(blackgram) and Missi roti(Bread with Flour of blackgram and perhaps onion) were added.This was symbol of high qulity of food.

In langer if possible high qulity of meal has to be provided.Some Sakhis tell of serving of meat also in Langers(it is stilll commmon with outside Punjab Sikhs and so called lower castes converts).

In India in many Gurudwaras under the control of Sants or die hard missionarier good qulity Langer is served.If it is of poor quality then it is due to more faul play by govering bodies then lack of funds.


In Langer we must try to let Sangat has the best food they can get.


BUT main thing we must rember that Langer in Gurudwaras are not made for Raagis or say Sikhs,First right on the Langer is of poor who may not be Sikh at all.We nned to act as host in Langer and not like the guest.Gurudwara is our home and we need to give best to our guests.This is also a way to preach sikh way of life to others.

In local Langers Das always tries to let Chorhas or lower caste or Valmikis sit with other Sangat.

das found that they had relucatnce to sit with other higher caste hindus,who come there.Das with the Help of both Sikh and non Sikh incluidng hindu Sangat did succesfully tried to let sweeper or Churha also sit with rest of the Sangat.otherwise Langer would have been incompleete.

When das once visited a Gurudwara with his muslim frined ,he gave das a complimnet that unlike masjid /mosques where high class people sit differantly and at an expensive cloaths,here in Gurudwara all sit togather and this in comendable.

So let there be Feat in Gurudwara but for those who can not affrod to eat such feast.This is a way for socail eqaulity givne to us by Guru.



			
				Hardkaur said:
			
		

> Being born and raised in Canada and having gone practically one gurdwara regularly in my life I was surprised to find the huge difference in the Langars served at the local gurdwara and the gurdwaras in India. This topic has currently been the topic of a heated discussion at my local gurdwara.
> 
> I don't know how Langar is prepared at your gurdwara, but at mines Guru da langar which was designed by guruji as a humble helathy meal to be enjoyed by all, has turned into a feast. In India and in respectfull Gurdwaras around the world all thats made in Langar is a very thin watery dal, and perhaps one subzhi and very thin plain rotian with a dessrt usually keer,and thats how i believe it should be, and was ment to be by the guru. But at my local Gurdwara there are 2 thick spicy dals, and 1 or 2 spicy subhzian, with all kinds of desserts, and thick oily rotian, and pakora are made almost daily and theres so many mitiyan and sweets to chose from.
> 
> And when people try to oppose to all this the sangat argues that the "ragis get bored and tired of eating the same bland food" however as far as I can say the ragis chose there profession and this is the kind of food that comes with that profession, and the ragis should be more concerned with serving the guru than whats there to eat at the gurdwara. All I can say is that Guru ji ka Langar was meant to be a simple and humble meal, but is being used today in most gurdwaras as a feast, and its really sad because going to the gurdwara regulary is good for you, but the four jugs of butter thats added to the dals is not. And then the sangat asks "why are there so many heart problems in our comunity":}--}: :down:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 6, 2006)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

In full agreement with Veer Vijay deep singh. Guru Ka Langgar is by the GURU..for the NEEDY. We should act as SEWADAARS and not "guests". IF we turn away even one needy person..that defeats the entire purpose.

Jarnail singh gyani


----------



## arlene (May 4, 2006)

Yes i do agree that langgar served in malaysian gurdwaras is like a huge feast. all the gurdwaras seem to be competing with each other. Sad to say but it is going that way despit the shortage of sewadaars. The saag day is a day of joy for lots of people because it is packing time





			
				Hardkaur said:
			
		

> Being born and raised in Canada and having gone practically one gurdwara regularly in my life I was surprised to find the huge difference in the Langars served at the local gurdwara and the gurdwaras in India. This topic has currently been the topic of a heated discussion at my local gurdwara.
> 
> I don't know how Langar is prepared at your gurdwara, but at mines Guru da langar which was designed by guruji as a humble helathy meal to be enjoyed by all, has turned into a feast. In India and in respectfull Gurdwaras around the world all thats made in Langar is a very thin watery dal, and perhaps one subzhi and very thin plain rotian with a dessrt usually keer,and thats how i believe it should be, and was ment to be by the guru. But at my local Gurdwara there are 2 thick spicy dals, and 1 or 2 spicy subhzian, with all kinds of desserts, and thick oily rotian, and pakora are made almost daily and theres so many mitiyan and sweets to chose from.
> 
> And when people try to oppose to all this the sangat argues that the "ragis get bored and tired of eating the same bland food" however as far as I can say the ragis chose there profession and this is the kind of food that comes with that profession, and the ragis should be more concerned with serving the guru than whats there to eat at the gurdwara. All I can say is that Guru ji ka Langar was meant to be a simple and humble meal, but is being used today in most gurdwaras as a feast, and its really sad because going to the gurdwara regulary is good for you, but the four jugs of butter thats added to the dals is not. And then the sangat asks "why are there so many heart problems in our comunity":}--}: :down:


----------



## noor_e_khalsa (May 6, 2006)

Hardkaur Ji
Waheguru ji ki fateh!!
I read your posting on this site, i am a new user to this site but i am well aware of sikh values (with God's grace). The question of defining langar a simple and healthy meal is indeed the need of the hour. In Sikhism langar is a community kitchen started by our Guru Nanak Ji so that we enjoy the warmth of our community and at the same time these places become hot pots for brewing a refined ideology and a better understanding of Guru Ji's Teachings, along with serving and supporting the poor and needy who cannot afford a good healthy meal and at the same time the community there can uplift weaker sections by their identification and all this will help in strengthening sikh community, surprisingly all this come from a single place called langar. Infact there is no clear prescription for what should be the contents of the langar but ofcourse whatever complying with the sikh code of conduct and Gubani can be a part of the langar. We are prescribed by guru ji to take simple wholesome healthy food so that we can be strong physically (as Khalsa is never weakl) also there is no bar on how much we should spend on langar or how many dishes are being served in it... as long as it serves the purpose i mentioned above, it is accepted.
Amandeep Singh 


			
				Hardkaur said:
			
		

> Being born and raised in Canada and having gone practically one gurdwara regularly in my life I was surprised to find the huge difference in the Langars served at the local gurdwara and the gurdwaras in India. This topic has currently been the topic of a heated discussion at my local gurdwara.
> 
> I don't know how Langar is prepared at your gurdwara, but at mines Guru da langar which was designed by guruji as a humble helathy meal to be enjoyed by all, has turned into a feast. In India and in respectfull Gurdwaras around the world all thats made in Langar is a very thin watery dal, and perhaps one subzhi and very thin plain rotian with a dessrt usually keer,and thats how i believe it should be, and was ment to be by the guru. But at my local Gurdwara there are 2 thick spicy dals, and 1 or 2 spicy subhzian, with all kinds of desserts, and thick oily rotian, and pakora are made almost daily and theres so many mitiyan and sweets to chose from.
> 
> And when people try to oppose to all this the sangat argues that the "ragis get bored and tired of eating the same bland food" however as far as I can say the ragis chose there profession and this is the kind of food that comes with that profession, and the ragis should be more concerned with serving the guru than whats there to eat at the gurdwara. All I can say is that Guru ji ka Langar was meant to be a simple and humble meal, but is being used today in most gurdwaras as a feast, and its really sad because going to the gurdwara regulary is good for you, but the four jugs of butter thats added to the dals is not. And then the sangat asks "why are there so many heart problems in our comunity":}--}: :down:


----------



## manjotkaur (May 13, 2006)

SSA Ji

I beleive that langer at gurdawra is "GURU KA LANGER" and is served with all prayes so its no ordinary food and is feast always so  should be enjoyed in every way.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 21, 2006)

manjotkaur said:
			
		

> SSA Ji
> 
> I beleive that langer at gurdawra is "GURU KA LANGER" and is served with all prayes so its no ordinary food and is feast always so should be enjoyed in every way.


..

YES..but i dont think it remains "GURU KA"....when the granthi announces in Ardass... AAJ de saarah langgar de sewa sardar gyani jarnail Singh Gyani de parwaar ne keetee hai...then it becomes"Gyani jarnail singh ji ka langgar"...

Usually there is a loooooong list of deg dee sewa..fallane nee keetee..daal dee sewa falane ne keetee..blah blah...the "GURU" is not responsible for anything !!!

And the "sangat" has to be THANKED PROFUSELY for.."attending" the programme ..keemtee sama, ghar de jroorree kaam karaj chhadd ke darshan ditteh...( by the Stage secretary on behalf of the Daani parwaar)..and the "sewadaars" have to be even more profusely THANKED..for keemtee sama kaddhkeh sewa karan ayeh..blah blah..IF NOT..no one will turn up next time !!..no such thing as Guru Kee sewa..its all PR exercise..you come do my sewa at my prog..i will come do your sewa at your prog...give and take...who cares for Guru ji..sad but TRUE REALITY.

Jarnail singh gyanni


----------



## Anoop (May 28, 2006)

Its not the langar...its the people how they give it and the amount they give it. I mean, langar is suppose to be food eaten with heart to god. And yes simple, because simple food is food with love. Pakorai etc is suitable only when there is a special celebration. Otherwise, people dont know what sharing means. People even have clue what langar is? The main question is, is it ok for people outside to come to the gurdwara just to have free food?


----------



## BSD416 (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it is  beneficial to those attending langaar to be served healthy meals. Whether these meals are "simple" or not should not be such a big issue. In fact, diversity is actually beneficial since it will accommodate those who avoid certain foods due to allergies or other reasons. I think we must also remember that it is not a requirement for us to eat everything available at the langaar. If an individual is concerned with their weight then they could take a smaller portion or choose the healthier items available (another good reason to have diverse meals). I believe that the true prupose of the langaar is to serve as a reminder of the equality of man; the meal itself is secondary. Sometimes I don't eat anything and will just have a glass of water but the important thing is the fact that by sitting and drinking the water with the rest of the community I am serving the true intentions of the gurus.


----------



## sardaul (Jul 20, 2006)

Sat Sri Akal to everybody on the net, I'm very pleased to read the article about Langer, it should be simple as it's written in historical books and for needy. Now a days it's become a function not to guru ji's principles.
On the net there are very intelligent people who have explained it right.
Thanks for the say.
Sardaul


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 29, 2006)

Langar is an expensive affair. It may cost $1000 or more to have one time langar on a given sunday. It is too much for the loving sikh families who love IK ONG KAAR but donot hv enough means to finance a langar although having the desire to do so and hence feel left out.The first thing to be changed is that Langar should be a collective offering of 5 families( Symbolically Panj Pyaras) and people from all different hues, creeds and faiths should be invited to partake in it so that they can also understand the sikhi spirit of brotherhood of mankind.


The original idea of Langar was to offer the meals to the needy before the diwaan so that the seeker may not be hungry while participating as Sadh Sangat, as we all know that empty tummies donot get filled with 'soul' food. Langar should be adapted to the present needs and the present needs are to serve the poor like Soup Kitchens opened by other religious organisations in the world over. We sikhs are wasting a great opportunity to serve others by serving ourselves with the feasts cooked in desi ghee. We have the great gateway through langar to connect with people of other faiths and religions by showing them the true sikh spirit and hence creating gurmat footprints for coming sikh generations to follow in this universal goodness rather than making the langar hall as a fashion show and a social gathering. In order to do that we as sangat in unison should demand that from our respective gurdwara management committees.

We should also have Gurbani Vicaahar in english so that the non Punjabi speakers ( which includes our sikh youth) could appreciate its richness and foresight that Gurbani gives us as a springboard to become better.

May be a youth management committee will be able to do that while the elders sit crosselegged on thier high chairs patting themselves at the back for creating thier ego inflators.

Tejwant


----------



## DragonKhanda (Sep 4, 2006)

> This is also a way to preach sikh way of life to others.



Sat Sri Akal 
Let us be clear that it is not our purpose, at all, to convert or preach to others, especially when they do not want to be. We are here to do seva for pthersm and to serve our brotherhood of mankind.

Before we invite others to our respective Gudwaras, I think we should learn not to treat them like outsiders. This will be extremely difficult for many people, who just cannot get out of the mold society and media have created for them. It takes a strong Sikh spirit to take a part of yourself, and open your heart to someone else, and be happy; to not let negative or depressed thoughts take hold of you.Our religion is to the brotherhood, not to religion. It is to human values. This Kalyug makes it especially difficult to put yourself/ your heart, even temporarily,, on the line, but for what other reason were we born as Guru's Sikhs?

And also, where should we post notices for 'free food' ? At the local community college? Find shelters, at low-income stores (aka Salvation Army)? how shoudl this be worded? We cannot control who will see it, and it is for this that we need to be ready emotionally to handle such a crowd which some Sangat I know will find objectionable. Some people treat Guru ghar as a kind of refuge, the one place they can go and fit in and never be discriminated against. Having other people some in may put them on the defensive, and this leads to them acting in a not so open manner, and the very people we invited to eat with us will take away a negative impression and message to anyone they meet.

Sat Sri Akal


----------



## Lionchild (Nov 7, 2006)

Just to add to the thread...

It is very interesting when you hear about skirmishes in temples over chairs and etc, it appears that many people just worry about the small things in sikhi! With or without chairs, pads, or matts, underneath it all --- it's still a langer hall.

While many poeple try to keep to the gurus "ways" why is it then we are allowing electricity and other modern equipment on premises? It seems that poeple only care about the appearance, and not the underlying concept and form of the langer hall. Which should be used to feed the hungry and also serves as a meeting place for sikhs.

We should really just move on and focus our attention to other more important matters.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 9, 2008)

Lionchild ji

What a great surprise! Someone has bumped this thread and now after a long time we get to hear from you in virtual time and space. ....Good. I agree with your assessment. The purpose of lungar is to share the experience of the sangat before and after darbar sahib. Fpr Guru Amardas it emphasized the equality of all who sat down together to share food. A communion of the like-minded before sitting before the Guru.


----------

